# Alphabet charts 4 Knitting plus much more



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I hit the jack pot here's a really cool sites.

http://www.freepatternsonline.com/xscharts/alphabets.htm
Another one this one has more then just letters. 
http://heidisknittingroom.com/2Col2StrandKnitCharts.htm

Had to share. Happy knitting all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great sites. Love the alphabets... Thanks.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Great site ,thank you , i have been bringing my finished rolled neck sweaters to have them stitched on and paying 10.00. Now maybe i can try knitting them in .


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

That's great... but notice that the alphabets (and maybe the others too) are for cross stitch. Cross stitch is done on evenweave fabric and therefore the height and width of each stitch is the same. In knitting though, depending on the gauge of the yarn, 1 x 1 may not be proportional... maybe need 1 x 2...


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information !!!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I hit the jack pot here's a really cool sites.
> 
> http://www.freepatternsonline.com/xscharts/alphabets.htm
> Another one this one has more then just letters.
> ...


These will be handy for my plastic canvas


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

osterville,
I'm glad I saved you some money. I know $10.00 don't sound like a lot of money but when you don't have a job it may as well be $100.00.

samlilypepper, 
What does Tim Allen say? Oh Yeah Make it work. It's all we have.  

frostyfranny,
I think they will work for most crafts. Oh I love your name.*giggle* It's cute.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

I have made 15 sweaters with the initial of the last name of the family on the front of the sweater for shower presents. Every one loves them .Hopefully i can figure out the graph 
for 1x2 when i do the front of the sweater .I am working on that now thank you again any advice ?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. My oldest grandson wants me to knit him a sweater that needed letters. So I guess you did the search for me, thanks again :-D


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome. I want to see the sweater when your done.. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> osterville,
> I'm glad I saved you some money. I know $10.00 don't sound like a lot of money but when you don't have a job it may as well be $100.00.
> 
> samlilypepper,
> ...


My maiden name was Frost and my Christian name is Frances. Schoolmates used to call me Fanny but my Mum hated it and insisted I was called Fran so that's how it came about


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww well that's a lot better then what I was called. My last name was French. I was call many french things .Like french toast, french's mustard etc.... lol.I laugh now.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Aww well that's a lot better then what I was called. My last name was French. I was call many french things .Like french toast, french's mustard etc.... lol.I laugh now.


Strangely enough my next door neighbour's maiden name was French


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Great link for my Beadwork! Thanks Reanna40...Love your kitty avatar too. Looks ready for the holidays


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

frostyfranny,
I don't think we are related. Would be nice I would have to take a road trip to visit my relatives.lol My family came from Canada far as we know. 

hennalady,
Oh yes beading!! I do that to. Great ideal


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You did good Miss Magnolia, great sites and thanks for posting.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome yona.


----------

